# Logan 1957 Power Feeds Are Fixed!!



## eeler1 (Apr 23, 2015)

You don't really appreciate power feeds until you don't have them. This was my first time getting into a lathe apron. Memorialized the journey here; 






I'm hoping to do some work with the machine now, instead of spending my time working on it. Had me thinking that the mini-lathe that you take out of the box and lay on the kitchen table and start making chips look pretty attractive. 

But now with power feeds, I'm a happy fellow.


----------



## CNCMAN (Apr 24, 2015)

Very good information for the Logan.
Thanks.
Kevin


----------



## randyc (Apr 24, 2015)

eeler1 said:


> ...Had me thinking that the mini-lathe that you take out of the box and lay on the kitchen table and start making chips look pretty attractive...



Don't go there, LOL, you'll be passing that Logan down to your grandchildren after you're done


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep, mini-lathes make mini-chips and only for mini-years.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Apr 26, 2015)

Eeler1,
Great info with the video.  I also have a Logan 1957 and haven't delved into the apron, yet... But, one of these days I will have to jump into it.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Another 1957 owner!!   I'm always scrounging for tooling and parts,  will let you know if I find any extra's.  And thanks for the nice words, the videos hopefully will be helpful to others.


----------



## chips forever (Apr 29, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## Wobbles (Apr 30, 2015)

Yet another ~1957 owner here. Great video!!

Inspired by another Logan apron video on YouTube, my apron has been apart too. It seems my unit was run for years with no oil, which burned up the 2 bushings on either end of the leade screw worm gear. Luckily, I was able to press brass bushes into those cups and restore them. The lesson is that unlike the earlier unit with open-bottom aprons, owners of the later Logan units need to keep oil in their aprons. An oil sight glass on the apron would really help.

Later on,  the cross-feed leade screw nut gave up on mine. I found a guy on Ebay making those in brass with the perfect LH Acme thread. Guy's name is Mike Neville at Jayhawk Machine Tool, which is his Ebay store. Really a great guy.

Best of luck.


My apron post:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/logan-2555-12-oil-in-the-apron.24622/


----------



## eeler1 (May 1, 2015)

Wobbles said:


> Yet another ~1957 owner here. Great video!!


cool, that makes 3.  Right on as to lube in the apron.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 18, 2015)

I have an 11"  or 12" Logan never really measured it, I just use it ,most Logan's I've seen don't use a clutch lever they use a star knob , I'm gona ck to see if mine has a resovoir for oil , I usually just pump oil in all the holes and on the lead screw . Oh well it's part of being a machinist repairing items . My old shop teacher use to tell us nothing could be done without machinists making the tools and machinery . Thanks for the video it will help .


----------

